# Eigene Interpreter-Programmiersprache mit Java



## CToJava (10. Jan 2010)

Hallo, Was ich jetzt poste ist der Wahnsinn!!!

-> Ich habe mal vor längerer Zeit eine "kleine", ziemlich bugi -Interpreter-Programmiersprache programmiert in PureBasic.

-> Ich möchte das in Java umschreiben und verbessern.

Hier meine eigene Programmiersprache:
->Die Anlagen


//Wenn jemand Ahnung davon hat, bitte melden.


----------



## CToJava (10. Jan 2010)

In Java sind ja Listen(ArrayList,etc.) dafür ganz gut....Oder?

--->Hoffentlich nicht falsches Forum, für dieses Projekt
Also jeder der ein wenig Ahnung von PureBasic besitzt - die Sources sind beigefügt.

(Eigentlich ganz einfacherer Interpreter, nur nicht ganz so plattformunabhängig und mit Object-orientierten Java-Funktionen.)


----------



## Noctarius (10. Jan 2010)

Und was ist daran der Wahnsinn?
PS: Wenn du einen Interpreter in Java schreiben willst (ich glaub das habe ich richtig verstanden) schau dir mal Xtext an.


----------



## CToJava (10. Jan 2010)

Naja, der Wahnsinn ist ....

-> das es Schleifenmäßig ein Desaster ist
-> das es keinen eigenen Assembler-Code beinhaltet
-> das es erstaunlich schnell läuft (trotz Interpretation)
-> das es so viele 'case' gibt
-> das es die PureBasic-Funktionen nutzt
-> das es zur Zeit eigentlich niemand wirklich Produktiv einsetzen kann (soll sich ändern -vor allem die Schleifen, Bedingungen, etc.)
-> ...(eigener Anteil)


----------



## Noctarius (10. Jan 2010)

Ich glaub ich steh auf dem Schlauch, den Wahnsinn seh ich nicht: weder positiven noch negativen Wahnsinn


----------



## CToJava (10. Jan 2010)

XText ? -Ich such nichts Parser mäßiges,.....

Kann mir jemand helfen: Wie realisiert man am besten eine eigene for-Schleife, die am besten mein "mehr schlecht als rechtes" Code-Konzept über eine switch Anweisung (auch unter Java-Version) nicht vollständig aus den Angeln wirft.

Anmerkung: -> Kann ja auch irgent jemand mal ein Programm in meiner Programmiersprache posten.
z.Bsp.:
var hit, Deine ProgSprache ist der Hit
out hit
wait

oder 

outp Deine ProgSprache ist besser als die Programmiersprache ZT
wait

Oder so!


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jan 2010)

Mal eine Umfrage: Wer startet eine EXE, die er irgendwo in einem Forum in einer ZIP-Datei findet?


----------



## Landei (11. Jan 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ordentliche Werkzeuge zum Compilerbau reinziehen, statt mit purem Java rumzustochern: ANTLR, JavaCC, SableCC, Coco/R...


----------



## Noctarius (11. Jan 2010)

Du willst doch einen Interpreter basteln, also brauchst du einen Parser und Xtext nimmt dir viel ab in Richtung Interpreter. Den Rest kannst du mit der Java Script Engine API basteln.

@Marco13:
Ich nicht  Und den Source hab ich nur aufgemacht, kurz rüber geschaut und wieder geschlossen.


----------



## MiDniGG (11. Jan 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Mal eine Umfrage: Wer startet eine EXE, die er irgendwo in einem Forum in einer ZIP-Datei findet?



*Ich* :meld:
Sitze ja am Arbeitsrechner :-D :-D :-D


----------



## byte (11. Jan 2010)

Hoffentlich haste ne Berufshaftpflicht


----------



## Noctarius (11. Jan 2010)

byte hat gesagt.:


> Hoffentlich haste ne Berufshaftpflicht



So ich denke mal back to topic


----------



## CToJava (11. Jan 2010)

> Mal eine Umfrage: Wer startet eine EXE, die er irgendwo in einem Forum in einer ZIP-Datei findet?



Das ist schon richtig, aber dann hätte ich ja auch gleich meinen sehr einfachen Virenscanner posten können, der auf Ports < 1000 zugreift. Dieser würde dann sofort von fast jeden Virenscanner als Virus eingestuft.


----------



## CToJava (11. Jan 2010)

Ich muss mir einen eigenen guten Parser in Java schreiben (für meine Programmiersprache).
-> Habe ja eigentlich schon einen Parser -> Muss in ja nur noch irgentwie in Java umsetzen
-> Habe mir auch schon Parser-Tutorials angeschaut -> Den javacc find ich ja ganz gut -> doch irgentwie bin ich einfach zu doof für die Benutzung: ->Bei mir kommen nur Fehlerausgaben( Wie diese hier):

Exception in thread "main" TokenMgrError: Lexical error at line 1, column 10.  E
ncountered: "\r" (13), after : ""
        at MathParseTokenManager.getNextToken(MathParseTokenManager.java:276)
        at MathParse.jj_ntk(MathParse.java:187)
        at MathParse.parse(MathParse.java:20)
        at MathParse.main(MathParse.java:9)

->Ausserdem:
 ----->Ich muss zur Variablen Speicherung doch Listen verwenden (Ein Parser ist nur zum Einlesen ganz gut)
------->Mein Case-Model scheint in Java viel zu langsam bearbeitet zu werden (So langsam ist Java doch nun auch nicht, Oder?)
------------>Daher muss ich meinen Code-Ansatz doch noch ein bisschen überarbeiten.

--->Bin dabei mir einen funktionsfähigen Parser zu schreiben, da ich irgend wie mit den meisten vorhandenen Javaparser nicht klar komme.


----------



## Noctarius (11. Jan 2010)

Junge schau dir Xtext an -.-


----------



## CToJava (12. Jan 2010)

Shunting-yard !!!!!!

->Ich bleib doch bei meinen Ursprungskonzept und meinen Parser & Lexer -Ansatz.
-> Muss mir jetzt nur noch irgend wie einen "Rangierbahnhof" bauen (Shunting-yard)

---->Das mit Xtext ist zu klobig ->>>Ich müsste mich viel zu sehr mit Eclipse und Xtext einarbeiten ---->
Nutze viel lieber NetBeans!!!!


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Jan 2010)

ANTLR Parser Generator


----------



## Noctarius (12. Jan 2010)

Dann mach es dir halt schwer *schulter zuck*


----------

